# idioms [search for?]



## jean jeunet

I find it inefficient to have to find idioms with just one word, which is all the search feature in this forum seems capable of doing. So, I _can_ find an expression by searching key words. But this is time consuming and even frustrating when I have to read through a lengthy list with no guarantee of finding what I'm after. 

I pose this question because I believe that if this functionality could be implemented (that of finding phrasal verbs, etc, by recognizing lexical chunks) it would greatly enhance this site. I'm not programmer, so I don't know how realistic this is. 

Also, could a database be created for collocations in French? I can't seem to find db's of French collocations like I can for English. If this is of no interest, perhaps you could steer me in the right direction....

I have benefitted greatly from your site!


----------



## Mauricet

If from Search you go to Advanced Search, then write "your favorite idiom" and opt for Search Thread Titles Only, the thread list will only contain threads with _your favorite idiom_ in the title, in any forum (but you can select a particular forum if you wish).


----------



## jean jeunet

Thank you. This is very helpful. 

Any thoughts about creating a section on WordReference for French collocations? I would be very keen on helping out on this project if such a project were feasible and desirable.

-JJ


----------



## fenixpollo

I'm not sure what you mean by a "section", but I think you may be talking about what we call a subforum.  If so, you should check out this sticky thread, located at the top of the Comments & Suggestions forum: FAQ: How New Forums are Created


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Jean,

Can you give me an example search and the results that you would like to see?  Right now, you should be able to type in two words from the idiom and find the idiom, though you might see a full translation of the first word first.

French idioms?  I really want to make a lot of progress on that this year for French, Spanish and Italian.  If anybody a native French speaker out there would like to help me gather a good list of French idioms and phrases, let me know.


----------



## becel

I do think it'll take more than just one French native speaker but I'm willing to take part into it.


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I know what I'll do to start gathering a list of missing phrases and idioms.  Becel, I might be in touch in a few weeks when I need somebody to start weeding through all the suggestions.


----------



## becel

OK, Mike, I'll be looking forward to it.


----------

